# Do you have an innie or an outie?



## Ames (Jun 2, 2010)

*FUCK YOU NO I'M NOT TALKING ABOUT VAGINAS.*


Do you have an innie belly button or an outie belly button?

I'm an innie. :3


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 2, 2010)

Innie. I find outies kind of strange lol, probably just because I rarely ever see them. Most people I've known have had innies.

What do flat ones get counted as? I knew a girl who's belly button was neither really in or out, it was very flat.


----------



## Holsety (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm a "you dont really have to know that"ie


----------



## Tao (Jun 2, 2010)

Innie. I don't like outies because they look weird. =\


----------



## pheonix (Jun 2, 2010)

This forum is dying more day by day. :/


----------



## Luca (Jun 2, 2010)

I have an innie. I don't think I have ever seen an outie on anyone over the age of 5.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh shit, I thought it was about genitals so I voted "outie" =(

Mine's really inner. I wish I didn't have one though. Clones are cool.


----------



## Ames (Jun 2, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> Oh shit, I thought it was about genitals so I voted "outie" =(



But you don't have a vagina. :V


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 2, 2010)

Innie


----------



## Alstor (Jun 2, 2010)

So much of an innie, my friend once called me Kyle XY.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm Kyle XY. I was created without one like a boss.
Edit: Goddamnit Alstor!


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 2, 2010)

to whoever has the outie: we can't be friends anymore/ever. :c


----------



## SirRob (Jun 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> So much of an innie, my friend once called me Kyle XY.


Ooh, you must be fun!

I didn't know outies were so uncommon.


----------



## Browder (Jun 2, 2010)

pheonix said:


> This forum is dying more day by day. :/


I'm sorry you think that most of us are stupid.


----------



## Willow (Jun 2, 2010)

Innie

I forgot how the belly button forms


----------



## Alstor (Jun 2, 2010)

Zhael said:


> I'm Kyle XY. I was created without one like a boss.
> Edit: Goddamnit Alstor!


Sorry. I was going to post that same thing.


SirRob said:


> Ooh, you must be fun!
> 
> I didn't know outies were so uncommon.


In my time here in FAF, I have been called attractive by three people. Two were gay guys.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 2, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm sorry you think that most of us are stupid.



Think?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Sorry. I was going to post that same thing.
> 
> In my time here in FAF, I have been called attractive by three people. Two were gay guys.


 
Can you make it three?

Just kidding, I'm bi.

Innie here by the way.

I can just imagine the guys with reptilian and avian fursonas. They'll try so hard to deny that they have a bellybutton...


----------



## Holsety (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Innie
> 
> I forgot how the belly button forms


When they cut and remove the umbilical cord the body heals the hole left from it, whether its an innie or outie is pretty much random.


----------



## Shiroka (Jun 2, 2010)

JamesB said:


> But you don't have a vagina. :V



But it sticks out so there.



WillowWulf said:


> Innie
> 
> I forgot how the belly button forms



I don't know how belly buttons are formed, but I do know how babby is  formed! :V


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 3, 2010)

I have like, a black hole of an innie. It's super deep. Okay, maybe black hole isn't quite the reference I'm trying to make. But, whatever.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 3, 2010)

Outies are for freaks. They're so weird.


----------



## Icky (Jun 3, 2010)

Really? Have these forums sunk this low? 

...Outies are weird.



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I can just imagine the guys with reptilian and avian fursonas. They'll try so hard to deny that they have a bellybutton...



Wait, what?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 3, 2010)

I have no bellybutton... Oh wait, there it is... it goes in...


----------



## Eske (Jun 3, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I can just imagine the guys with reptilian and avian fursonas. They'll try so hard to deny that they have a bellybutton...



I'm going to agree with Icarus, here.  ...Uh, what?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 3, 2010)

Look, we just know people are taking this poll for vaginas anyways.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 3, 2010)

innie and proud :3

edit: oh wait, its about belly buttons...?


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 3, 2010)

Innie


----------



## Nargle (Jun 3, 2010)

Outies are gross =/

Also "outie vaginas?" WTF?


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 3, 2010)

^ penis?


----------



## Eske (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, lots of people who have never heard of an "outie vagina".

Shouldn't really surprise me at this point, I suppose, but hey...


----------



## Nargle (Jun 3, 2010)

electropanda said:


> Wow, lots of people who have never heard of an "outie vagina".
> 
> Shouldn't really surprise me at this point, I suppose, but hey...



Is it something that requires medical attention?


----------



## Eske (Jun 3, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Is it something that requires medical attention?



No, both are extremely common and perfectly natural.  I could go into detail, or post example pictures, but that probably would get me intro trouble, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 3, 2010)

I've never seen someone with an outie belly button.  Mine is innie and it is pretty dirty in there


----------



## Nargle (Jun 3, 2010)

electropanda said:


> No, both are extremely common and perfectly natural.  I could go into detail, or post example pictures, but that probably would get me intro trouble, so I'll leave it at that.



I just googled it and from what I gather there's no such thing as an "outie vagina." All women have parts that hang out, but not the vagina. If your vagina was hanging out, it would require medical attention.


----------



## Eske (Jun 3, 2010)

Nargle said:


> I just googled it and from what I gather there's no such thing as an "outie vagina." All women have parts that hang out, but not the vagina. If your vagina was hanging out, it would require medical attention.



It's not the actual vagina that "hangs out".  An "outie" vagina can be used to describe a woman's labia minora, when it extends beyond the labia majora.  It's not a commonly used way of putting things, but it's pretty easy to figure out what it means.

Since I've already gone this far off topic, [NSFW!] here you go.  Girl on the left is an "innie", girl on the right is an "outie".

Now, let's rerail this poor thread.


----------



## KAiZA (Jun 3, 2010)

Next up on FA Polls: Which of your testicles is bigger? Or are they about the same?


----------



## Glitch (Jun 3, 2010)

Innie.
Outies gross me out.

Also, tis a sad day for FAF.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 3, 2010)

KAiZA said:


> Next up on FA Polls: Which of your testicles is bigger? Or are they about the same?



Browder, has only got one ball,
Brazen, has two but very small,
Toonces, is rather similar,
And poor old Jashwa has no balls at all.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 3, 2010)

electropanda said:


> I'm going to agree with Icarus, here. ...Uh, what?


 
Let me explain.

Most mammals have bellybuttons because they are placental; therefore, they have umbilical cords. Birds and reptiles are born from eggs; they don't have umbilical cords.


----------



## Eske (Jun 3, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Let me explain.
> 
> Most mammals have bellybuttons because they are placental; therefore, they have umbilical cords. Birds and reptiles are born from eggs; they don't have umbilical cords.



Technically, they do.  

I can't speak for certain about reptiles, but I know that baby birds have cords which connect them to the yoke sac inside of the egg, which is similar to an umbilical cord.  So yes, birds do in fact have belly buttons.  Most of the time, they disappear as the birds age, but they are there when the birds hatch.

And at any rate... nobody with an avian fursona is going to claim that they have no belly button, just like nobody with a wolf fursona is going to claim that they have an actual tail growing out of their butt.  :1


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 3, 2010)

You have a cute avatar though.


----------



## Yandere (Jun 3, 2010)

I have an innie.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 3, 2010)

Some people have an innie-outie. I have an innie.


----------



## Werecatdawn (Jun 3, 2010)

Dont have one. 

Im a test tube baby raised to infiltrate the furry community and take it down from the inside.

Lucky for you i actually like this place.


----------



## Icky (Jun 3, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Let me explain.
> 
> Most mammals have bellybuttons because they are placental; therefore, they have umbilical cords. Birds and reptiles are born from eggs; they don't have umbilical cords.



I was talking about the fact that you think we think we don't have any.

My species has a beak too, but I'm not saying I do.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 3, 2010)

I read this topic, cringed and clicked...

THANK GOD THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH WEENIE, BUTTHOLE, OR VAGOO.

Sirsly though, I'm an innie. :3


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 3, 2010)

Innie.

I bet people fap to this.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 3, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> Innie.
> 
> I bet people fap to this.


oshit did I leave my webcam on? D:

Oh, you're kidding. ...nevermind...

Anyway, yeah only newfags has outies.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't have a belly button.
Surgery killed it... I had some problems with my stomach when I was little, then it was in my upper intestine... So they  put me on a table.


----------



## Willow (Jun 3, 2010)

KAiZA said:


> Next up on FA Polls: Which of your testicles is bigger? Or are they about the same?


Tycho will kill you if you do that


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Browder, has only got one ball,
> Brazen, has two but very small,
> Toonces, is rather similar,
> And poor old Jashwa has no balls at all.


It's true. I lost them carbombing Tashkent's hometown.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 3, 2010)

Innie doop doop.

Edit:
To the 9 clones in the poll,

You've been volunteered for my Clone Army.

Thanks.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 3, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Browder, has only got one ball,
> Brazen, has two but very small,
> Toonces, is rather similar,
> And poor old Jashwa has no balls at all.



When I read this in was singing it to "hitler, he's only got one ball"


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> When I read this in was singing it to "hitler, he's only got one ball"



That was the intention.

*Whistles Colonel Bogey*


----------



## Nargle (Jun 3, 2010)

Just curious, but is it possible for fat people to have outies? Considering the forum population that might explain the poll results =V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 3, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Just curious, but is it possible for fat people to have outies? Considering the forum population that might explain the poll results =V



Everything on fat people goes "outwards".


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 3, 2010)

Your weight has nothing to do with whether you have an innie or an outie.


----------



## Nargle (Jun 3, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Your weight has nothing to do with whether you have an innie or an outie.



Are you sure? Because I think a several inch thick wall of fat around your belly button is going to make it pretty deep. You would have to have the umbilical cord basically still attached for anything to poke outwards.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 3, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Are you sure? Because I think a several inch thick wall of fat around your belly button is going to make it pretty deep. You would have to have the umbilical cord basically still attached for anything to poke outwards.



Who knows what fat people keep in their rolls of flab.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 3, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Are you sure? Because I think a several inch thick wall of fat around your belly button is going to make it pretty deep. You would have to have the umbilical cord basically still attached for anything to poke outwards.


I googled it and found this. 

But really, your belly button is usually on the part of your belly that sticks out the farthest, so even if you were going by that definition and not the "real" definition, then you're wrong.

See, if a fat person had rolls that did somehow cover up their belly button, it would still be an outie because it would be a bump somewhere underneath all of those rolls. It wouldn't be an indent.


----------



## Melo (Jun 3, 2010)

Innie.

Perfect for body shots. =P


----------



## Syradact (Jun 3, 2010)

Innie.

A childhood friend had an outie, it was kinda weird. Last I heard he was going to jail for dogfighting. Coincidence, or not?
Outies lead to a life of crime.



KAiZA said:


> Next up on FA Polls: Which of your testicles is bigger? Or are they about the same?



Right hangs lower than the left.


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 4, 2010)

What.. outie?

Belly buttons go.. outwards?

Edit: Googl'd it, gross.


----------



## Ames (Jun 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I googled it and found this.



OH GOD MY EYESSSSS


Also, this.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

Innie.

One more for my post countie.


----------



## Nargle (Jun 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I googled it and found this.
> 
> But really, your belly button is usually on the part of your belly that sticks out the farthest, so even if you were going by that definition and not the "real" definition, then you're wrong.
> 
> See, if a fat person had rolls that did somehow cover up their belly button, it would still be an outie because it would be a bump somewhere underneath all of those rolls. It wouldn't be an indent.



Fat doesn't collect underneath the belly button. It's not the same as being preggo. Your belly button gets deeper and deeper the fatter you are.

The guy in that photo obviously has a massive amount of scar tissue. Not really typical. If a person was a normal looking outie and got really fat there wouldn't be anything sticking out anymore.


----------

